# 30 Day Squat Challenge (JAN)



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm doing a combined new years resolution with me best friend. 

It's a 30 day squat challenge from Pinterest :tongue:

Of course, I'm the cardio fan and she is the fan of lifting so it's MY bum that's gonna be hurting. 

and ya know ... Misery loves company 

*So here is the schedule if you would like to join in on it. 
*
I chose one of the ones not "too" extreme. needless to say, you can adjust #'s if need be.




> January
> 
> 1: 30
> 
> ...


1) people can post about their progress etc. if they like. 
I might post good stretching vids or something if other people are into this idea. 

2) I am not going to post a pic of my butt. let's just get that on the table right now. 

3) If you have bad knees please provide yourself with support or don't do it.

4) stretching is so incredibly important. so unless you want to walk around like you have a pole up your bum, I'd highly suggest you don't skip corners. Also, a warm up wouldn't be a bad idea either. It doesn't have to be a huge warm up. maybe just a quick set of jumping jacks or something prior to your stretch. 

5) I plan on breaking these up in sets of 8. you can do sets of 5. or 10 if you're already resistance training. 

6) I'm doing a standard parallel squat. there are advanced ones like the one legged squat and there are one's for super beginners or those with other issues. Check you tube out for techniques for proper form.


Okay! just a few days till the challenge !! 
Any other thoughts or advice could be posted in the "ask the fitness freaks" thread.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry, but I think these squat challenges are crap. Instead of doing 100+ squats, just add weight, and keep increasing the weight as it gets easier for you. 10-20 reps at most with weight should be fine, so choose your weight accordingly. You can use a barbell, dumbbells, or kettlebells.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

^ that.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

huesos said:


> Sorry, but I think these squat challenges are crap. Instead of doing 100+ squats, just add weight, and keep increasing the weight as it gets easier for you. 10-20 reps at most with weight should be fine, so choose your weight accordingly. You can use a barbell, dumbbells, or kettlebells.


Or you can be bad ass and do both. I'll add these on for the month to my existing schedule since I won't be boxing and will have the free time. I'll start off with 180 for the first ten days and increase by 20 lbs every ten days for the remainder of the month.

Challenges can be fun some time and you don't lose anything unless you use it as a replacement for a real workout.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Yeah-- When you weight train and increase weights... 

Bodyweight squats, or simply just using the same weights everyday and not increasing, is cake. And pie. And this time, the cake is not a lie.

I was doing bodyrock for awhile though, something I loved. One of the challenges was 300 squats. I did that one day. The next day, I decided I would never do that challenge again. roud:


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

huesos said:


> Sorry, but I think these squat challenges are crap. Instead of doing 100+ squats, just add weight, and keep increasing the weight as it gets easier for you. 10-20 reps at most with weight should be fine, so choose your weight accordingly. You can use a barbell, dumbbells, or kettlebells.


You are right, but not everyone has weights in their home.
I think I'll try it


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 30, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> You are right, but not everyone has weights in their home.
> I think I'll try it


Instead of adding weight, switch to pistol squats.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

huesos said:


> Sorry, but I think these squat challenges are crap. Instead of doing 100+ squats, just add weight, and keep increasing the weight as it gets easier for you. 10-20 reps at most with weight should be fine, so choose your weight accordingly. You can use a barbell, dumbbells, or kettlebells.


I'm not trying to lose. I've actually been not eating well for quiet some time and I really don't have to. I've been low energy so not as much treadmill use as of the late. Really, it was just something to focus on and challenge my mind. I do well with written plans/schedules too and I guess hoping, it might get me to eat more and perk up my energy levels. I guess knowing me, my best friend thought it would be something we could do together (competing but not really in the win/lose type of way). I get excited when I take on challenges so really, that's all it was about. Thanks for sharing your opinion though. I'll keep it mind.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm no fitness person, just an enthusiast, but to me this seems like cardio.

Initially, there will definitely be strength built if you don't squat much. But after a while that will go away with bw squats. Also, if this isn't in one go and you can spread it out thru the day then it's not even cardio. I'm not saying it's not beneficial, just depends on your goals.

Cardio - great go for it

Strength - how much strength do you want? More than a little bit? I would add some weights.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> Instead of adding weight, switch to pistol squats.


That is a good idea as well, this would be tough.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

NK said:


> I'm not trying to lose. I've actually been not eating well for quiet some time and I really don't have to. I've been low energy so not as much treadmill use as of the late. Really, it was just something to focus on and challenge my mind. I do well with written plans/schedules too and I guess hoping, it might get me to eat more and perk up my energy levels. I guess knowing me, my best friend thought it would be something we could do together (competing but not really in the win/lose type of way). I get excited when I take on challenges so really, that's all it was about. Thanks for sharing your opinion though. I'll keep it mind.


That's a great point, for people who are just trying to be more active, whatever way you can get yourself to do that is what you should do in my book.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

NK said:


> I'm not trying to lose. I've actually been not eating well for quiet some time and I really don't have to. I've been low energy so not as much treadmill use as of the late. Really, it was just something to focus on and challenge my mind. I do well with written plans/schedules too and I guess hoping, it might get me to eat more and perk up my energy levels. I guess knowing me, my best friend thought it would be something we could do together (competing but not really in the win/lose type of way). I get excited when I take on challenges so really, that's all it was about. Thanks for sharing your opinion though. I'll keep it mind.


I have always been wary of these fitness challenges myself so I see Huesos' POV pretty well. Though I don't necessarily think your plan is bad. I am sure you will see results by the end of the month. Though what happens after that month is up? You could maybe just tweak your plan so you can add on weight. (Kettlebells?) Or at the very least count on adding weight after your month is up and keep going! But honestly I think doing 100+ squats with no weights would get boring and repetitive fast. You will plateau quick without adding weights. So if you end up bored and not seeing any more results after only a few weeks I'm not sure how much it will contribute to the goals you are seeking above with increased energy and well being. 

FYI I think Jwing24 made some good points. Not adding weight would probably make these squats turn into cardio eventually. That may not be what you are looking for, especially since you state that you don't want to lose weight.

But overall, I think any new fitness plan (unless obviously very dangerous) is better than none. It may be a good test to see how you enjoy more strength oriented fitness!


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Also wary of these fitness challenges, and since this is only a 30-day program, do you plan on building up after that? Weights seem the best way to go unless you want to lose weight like earlier by turning into a cardio program, and also provide a meaningful path for steady progression over an extended amount of time. For longer term programs that will help build overall fitness I would say crossfit is a good blend of cardio/strength building. Just make sure the Xfit program takes time to teach proper form. No half ass squats or nonsense kipping pull-ups.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

UGH! You people don't get how a challenge works. The whole point of it is to see how long you can put up with it and test your endurance against others. That's why it exists for only a short period of time. It isn't a replacement or a fixed routine, but rather a bit of fun for focus and adding a little to your work ethic.

For example: Today is day 12 of the challenge--40 squats. My workout this morning was 12 burpees and 12 High Pulls at 120lbs for ten sets. That's a cardio workout, fairly leg and shoulder intensive. After that I proceeded to do my forty squats, though I was exhausted from drinking the night before and having yesterday been heavy with handstands and deadlifts. My legs were like jelly this morning. I didn't just do forty air squats or jump squats, but rather back squats with 185lbs. Not in a leg machine, free standing and ass-to-grass. I used the weight for all forty and didn't set the rack down until I finished. That's how you do a challenge, you add it on to your workouts and push through the fatigue to see how much more you can add on to what you're already doing.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

android654 said:


> UGH! You people don't get how a challenge works. The whole point of it is to see how long you can put up with it and test your endurance against others. That's why it exists for only a short period of time. It isn't a replacement or a fixed routine, but rather a bit of fun for focus and adding a little to your work ethic.
> 
> For example: Today is day 12 of the challenge--40 squats. My workout this morning was 12 burpees and 12 High Pulls at 120lbs for ten sets. That's a cardio workout, fairly leg and shoulder intensive. After that I proceeded to do my forty squats, though I was exhausted from drinking the night before and having yesterday been heavy with handstands and deadlifts. My legs were like jelly this morning. I didn't just do forty air squats or jump squats, but rather back squats with 185lbs. Not in a leg machine, free standing and ass-to-grass. I used the weight for all forty and didn't set the rack down until I finished. That's how you do a challenge, you add it on to your workouts and push through the fatigue to see how much more you can add on to what you're already doing.


you're really doing it?  

I've been doing my sets too! >.< minus 2 days I couldn't do it because I was kind of a wreck those days  otherwise though I've been doing them. I'm thinking of doing a different challenge next month. Actually next month is gonna be super weird and I'm gonna be living alone so I thought I just might dive in to a few challenges. I've used training peaks in the past but over the years, there are SO many free routines and challenge maps. I think this is the J in me. I do best with a written out schedule like a map or I'm not as motivated without seeing where I'm going. I'm so excited you're doing it! Lol! Even though you're doing like WAY more daily routines than I am! Lol!! Awww so happy right now <3


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I just started doing squats again too. I'm doing weights but still, I'm on the bandwagon for sure.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I prefer the 5x5 method.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

android654 said:


> UGH! You people don't get how a challenge works. The whole point of it is to see how long you can put up with it and test your endurance against others. That's why it exists for only a short period of time. It isn't a replacement or a fixed routine, but rather a bit of fun for focus and adding a little to your work ethic.
> 
> For example: Today is day 12 of the challenge--40 squats. My workout this morning was 12 burpees and 12 High Pulls at 120lbs for ten sets. That's a cardio workout, fairly leg and shoulder intensive. After that I proceeded to do my forty squats, though I was exhausted from drinking the night before and having yesterday been heavy with handstands and deadlifts. My legs were like jelly this morning. I didn't just do forty air squats or jump squats, but rather back squats with 185lbs. Not in a leg machine, free standing and ass-to-grass. I used the weight for all forty and didn't set the rack down until I finished. That's how you do a challenge, you add it on to your workouts and push through the fatigue to see how much more you can add on to what you're already doing.


Nice! 

Here's my workout yesterday:

Squats 7 sets of triples: 125, 135, 155, 175, 185, 195, 195 
Dips: 4 sets of 6 reps (weighted), 25, 35, 45, 55, 60 x3 (I thought wth, might as well try)
Row (bb): 95, 115, 125, 125 (4x6 as well)
(usually do another exercise here ) - but not this time

back ext 10 reps 4 sets
plank 1minx4sets 

I see what you're saying and that's not a bad way to add variety to working out. Don't think I will add anything to my workouts since my goals are too specific but I know when I first tried working out it would've helped to sort of be working out with other people. 

My goal is by the end of may 2014: 
Deadlift : 315x3 *currently 265x3
Squat : 250x3 currently 195x3,x3 above is my best, squats need help
Bench: 200x3 155-160x3, haven't done in a while not sure
Pullups:20 in a setting, can do 14 maximum in one go right now
1 Muscle up - I'm not very coordinated

Also to be ~160lbs, I'm around 148-152lbs right now


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Also wary of these fitness challenges, and since this is only a 30-day program, do you plan on building up after that? Weights seem the best way to go unless you want to lose weight like earlier by turning into a cardio program, and also provide a meaningful path for steady progression over an extended amount of time. For longer term programs that will help build overall fitness I would say crossfit is a good blend of cardio/strength building. Just make sure the Xfit program takes time to teach proper form. No half ass squats or nonsense kipping pull-ups.


Very good point, I've seen a lot of variety on websites in terms of qualifications for xfit. Some gyms the owners have a cert and thats it, that's not good enough if you ask me.

The gym I'm at have trainers who have their own personal training business in addition to teaching here, went to school for it, and actively practice the movements themselves, sometimes competing for fun in olympic lifting meets.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

I did this:






And I am finding it hard to sit still. It's quite effective if done properly. You could also take out each of these exercises and do the 15rep/30sec break x 3 thing


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Jwing24 said:


> Very good point, I've seen a lot of variety on websites in terms of qualifications for xfit. Some gyms the owners have a cert and thats it, that's not good enough if you ask me.
> 
> The gym I'm at have trainers who have their own personal training business in addition to teaching here, went to school for it, and actively practice the movements themselves, sometimes competing for fun in olympic lifting meets.


Ideally that's what you want. Just not something like this:


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Ideally that's what you want. Just not something like this:


Your clint eastwood img below, that was my reaction. Disgusting.


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

I have 2 days left of a 30-day fitness challenge that incorporated the squat challenge. I thought it was ridiculously easy until I hit about 150 squats. Which was weird because 140 squats wasn't so bad. But that extra 10... Damn. I didn't expect there to be much of a difference after just a month of this routine. I was surprised that there were visible results, and the unexpected result was that my posture changed. That said- I will not be doing 300 squats a day from here on out because it's too time consuming. Also, it wouldn't be economical to be busting out of my jeans. 

I've never done weighted squats, so maybe I'll incorporate that to my workout routine when this is over.


----------

